# Attaching leader to double line



## 2ndratecaller (Nov 8, 2011)

If not using wind on leaders with a spliced dacron loop, what is the best way to attach a mono or fluro leader to my double line? Im using 60-80 lb leader and just want to make sure my point of attachment is as centered as possible on my double line. Thanks


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Don't know about heavy line but I use a No Name knot when tying to a Bimini Twist and never had any issues.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I use an Albright special and never have any problems. I double my braid with a spider hitch and then an Albright with a 3 turn uni lock. It goes through the guides well too.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Modified Albright.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=2R_2xautA1U&feature=fvwp


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

No name knot


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Don't know about heavy line but I use a No Name knot when tying to a Bimini Twist and never had any issues.


No Name Knot or sometimes referred to a Bristol Knot. 

This works great with a 12 turn Bimini in braid on everything from inshore to offshore. 

Sportfishing mag did an article on using this and found that less turns is better than more!? Go figure. I've done it this way ever since with no problems.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Huffnagle knot!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Bimini twist with half hitch knot...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

a said:


> Huffnagle knot!


Lol, I've yet to find many that know how tie the Huffnagle, but it is a great knot.


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

You guys know everyone that read this thread just googled 
"huffnagle knot"!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

about 20 years ago i was using an albright knot to attach a 100lb shock tippet to a 20lb bimini loop...... i learned it from a guy at the crystal river fly shop....the albright kinda wants to bend on the retrieve, the huffnagle seems to pull straighter.


----------



## ak555 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have been doing things a bit backwards, but have been working for me so far (knock on wood). 

When I have been tying on a mono top shot to my braid, I have been tying a double line in the mono top shot using a spider hitch (can't seem to quite master the bimini twist) and then tying the braid to the doubled line with a no name / bristol knot.

So far, (again knock on wood), I have not had any failures. Been doing this for a few reasons. First, read about issues using a spider hitch with braid that cuts itself off. Second, it is too hard to see if the spider hitch is perfect with the braid compared to the mono. Lastly, I feel like the braid wrapping around the mono loop would be less prone to cut through the mono than the single braid loop slicing through my mono.

I have put it to the test where the mono line fails before the knot on the water, so for the meantime going to continue with the status quo.


----------

